# Fresh Corn Relish



## Raine (Jul 16, 2005)

[size=-1]*Fresh Corn Relish :*[/size][size=-1]_Makes about 1-1/2 cups_[/size][size=-2]I[/size]

[size=-2]Ingredients:[/size]
[size=-2]1/4 [/size][size=-2]cup cooked fresh corn or thawed frozen corn[/size]
[size=-2]1/4 [/size][size=-2]cup finely diced green bell pepper[/size]
[size=-2]1/4 [/size][size=-2]cup finely slivered red onion[/size]
[size=-2]1 [/size][size=-2]tablespoon vegetable oil[/size]
[size=-2]2 [/size][size=-2]tablespoons seasoned (sweet) rice vinegar[/size]
[size=-2]Salt and black pepper[/size]
[size=-2]1/2 [/size][size=-2]cup cherry tomatoes, cut into quarters[/size]

[size=-1]Toss together corn, green pepper, onion, oil and vinegar in medium bowl. Season with salt and pepper. Cover and refrigerate until ready to serve. Just before serving, gently mix in tomatoes. 
[/size]


----------

